# Fishing is out of wack



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Tried fishing the cut Sunday because surf was so bad Saturday, but it sucked just as bad, if not worse. We managed a bonnet head, 2 drum, and some hard heads. This is going on 14 months of the worse fishing I've ever seen in my life, and I'm not the only one who thinks so. Everyone I talk to agree that it's because all the rain over the last year, plus the warm winter that has everything messed up. Don't get me wrong, I can still find and catch fish, but they are not acting like they should. We're catching sharks on dead shrimp and hardheads on crab in February. I'm catching trout out in the middle of nowhere, where there is absolutely nothing to attract them. I'm catching reds in back marshes where I normally only catch them in July and August. I'm catching flounder on mid-bay reefs in six foot of water. Everything is just messed up. If anyone else is experiencing the same thing I would like to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More craziness. My girlfriends son just went down to the creek to catch some catfish, because it's totally fresh from all the rain, and caught a snook on cut shad. Something's not right with the world.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes things are out of whack! Toughest year and a half ive ever had, no winters and rain are a big factor.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have not fished as much lately as I used to, made a trip to E matty 3 weeks ago. fished about 4 hours, not one bite on plastics. A friend and his crew shadowed with live shrimp...same outcome. This was a first time this has happened to me on E Matty, fished good water, known areas and plenty of scattered bait.Very little tide though. IDK but not a good start for 2017!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Every year is different*

When we have had fairly stable winter weather you get a pattern, when we have warm winter weather , just think about water temps more than anything - that's the trigger in most all coastal fish - the fish just move according to tides and temps and available forage - the question that you should ask yourself when you can't get any pattern going is WHY the fish that you do catch are in areas you wouldn't expect to find them --trout in mid bay sand with no structure? I'd start thinking about a sand eel hatch, and so on --flounder out in the middle of nowhere? Same deal - fish are there for a REASON, temp, forage,

Keep a log and take time to establish what fish have done in the past with similar conditions - a sharp pencil is better than the best memory.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Global warming


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Trinity River white bass spawn is now10 days late and counting below the dam from last year. According to my pencil on last years calendar.
Now the gasper gou are on fire, for you gou lovers.
The Trinity watershed has been messed up for three years from flooding, the flooding was not as bad this year, but apparently the extra mild winter has fish way off of their yearly patterns.
Two years ago fish patterns were two to three weeks off of schedule, then it stretched out longer to the point now that the schedule seems almost random.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

htown has had some crazy number of 500 year floods in the last 20 years, i believe, and 3 huge floods, 09, 15, 16.

https://projects.propublica.org/houston-cypress/

hard to believe that hasn't had an effect on the fishery! Now we've got 75 and 80 degree days all the time in Feb. nothing would surprise me.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I caught a 20" Smack and had another removed my plastic in the intercoastal off redfish bay last weekend. That's a new one for me for February.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/21/natu...rologists-say-winter-over-el-nino-coming.html


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Just look at the beach water temperatures. It's 67 degrees in february and going up everyday with 80 degree days. The trout are still holding on mid bay reefs but the big girls are nowhere to be found. I'd agree that it's crazy.


----------

